# PC Sitzkissen Empfehlung(en)



## Hänschen (28. Oktober 2014)

Ich habe eine für manche lebensrettende Entdeckung im Sitzkissenmarkt gemacht 

Das "Vicair Liberty PT" Sitzkissen !


Das ist trotz nur 5cm Dicke ein vollwertiges Anti-Dekubitus (Druckstellen) Kissen aus dem Rollstuhlbereich.
Man kriegt es in verschiedenen Abmessungen und ich habe mir das größte für meinen Ikea ("Markus" ?) PC-Stuhl geholt da ich Probleme beim Sitzen hatte.

Ich sitze trotz der nur 5cm Kissen-Dicke und meiner 120+ Kilo Gewicht nicht durch das Kissen durch sondern der Druck wird superb verteilt - man sitzt gleichmäßig weich über den ganzen Hintern.
Soweit ich sehe werden die Oberschenkel auch nicht so abgedrückt wie bei dem 10cm-Schaumkissen das ich vorher hatte.


Einziges Manko bisher: der Antirutsch-Gummiboden des Kissenüberzuges stinkt ein paar Tage lang nach dem Auspacken - das geht aber weg.


Edit: natürlich darf man keine Wunder erwarten ... wenn das Übergewicht zu lange auf den Hintern drückt tut er irgendwann auch weh - aber immerhin ist es dann ein flächiger Schmerz und nichts punktuelles ^^


----------



## Stryke7 (28. Oktober 2014)

Ist aber ein ganz schön stolzer Preis für eine flexible Hülle mit einer flüssigen, nicht komprimierbaren Füllung ...   Das könnte man definitiv günstiger machen.  

Oder einen vernünftigen Stuhl kaufen.  Für den Preis von Kissen + Stuhl kann man auch schon etwas vernünftiges kriegen. 

Oder dafür sorgen, dass man es garnicht erst braucht ...   (Menschen mit körperlichen Einschränkungen ausgenommen.)


----------



## Wafermaker (28. Oktober 2014)

Also der Preis ist wirklich nicht gerade günstig, wenns denn hilft?

Ich(190cm,110+kg) hab aber auch immer so meine probs. mit den Schreibtisch bzw. Bürostühlen. Alles in meiner bisher gekauften Preisklasse ~100-150€ war bisher Schrott.

In diesem Sekment sind die "Sessel" der Belastung einfach nicht gewachsen. Da muss man schon mehr investieren, bei intensiverer Nutzung. Man sitzt ja auch recht lange vor seinem Rechner

Aber nicht jeder hat Geld für einen Gamingstuhl oder sieht den Sinn darin in sowas zukaufen. Stellt sich nur die Frage lieber einmal "teuer" kaufen oder alle 1-1.5 Jahre ein neuen Bürostuhl kaufen.


----------



## Hänschen (28. Oktober 2014)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Ist aber ein ganz schön stolzer Preis für eine flexible Hülle mit einer flüssigen, nicht komprimierbaren Füllung ...   Das könnte man definitiv günstiger machen.
> 
> Oder einen vernünftigen Stuhl kaufen.  Für den Preis von Kissen + Stuhl kann man auch schon etwas vernünftiges kriegen.
> 
> Oder dafür sorgen, dass man es garnicht erst braucht ...   (Menschen mit körperlichen Einschränkungen ausgenommen.)


 

Die vielen kleinen Luftkammern in dem Stuhl rutschen sich so in Position dass es den Hintern nirgends besonders stark drückt.
Soweit ich weiss hat kein einziger PC-Stuhl eine wirklich brauchbare Kissenpolsterung - zumindest nicht für schwerere Menschen.
Da drückt sich schonmal das Steissbein durch oder im Hämorroidenbereich etwas ...


----------



## Stryke7 (28. Oktober 2014)

Die DxRacer/Maxnomic  sind eigentlich schon ein guter Anfang,  mit Kaltschaumpolstern auf Elastikbändern.   Es gibt dabei auch Serien für Menschen mit bis zu 150KG.  

Ich habe einen aus der mittleren Region von denen,  und komme damit gut zurecht.  Ich wiege zwar auch "nur"  88KG,  nutze ihn dafür aber extrem viel. In Klausurphasen kommt man da schonmal auf 15 Stunden am Tag ...   Ich habe noch nie Probleme damit gehabt. 


Ansonsten muss man wirklich sehr viel ausgeben, um was gutes zu bekommen.   Aber wenn du 150€ für einen schlechten Stuhl ausgibst und dann nochmal 160€ für ein Sitzkissen,  wäre es im Nachhinein doch sinnvoller gewesen mehr in den Stuhl selbst zu investieren ...


----------



## Hänschen (28. Oktober 2014)

Gerade war wieder eine "Wagner Dondola" Stuhl Werbung im TV ... ich hatte mal einen dieser 4D-Stühle eines anderen Herstellers probehalber hier ... das war ein Traum ... aber leider gibt es eine Betonung des Drucks auf den Hämmoroiden/After-Bereich - um diesen drehte sich nämlich die neig-und kippbare Sitzfläche. Auf die Dauer endet das wieder in punktuellen Schmerzen in diesem Bereich


----------



## Stryke7 (28. Oktober 2014)

Hm ...   das scheint ein Problem bei dir zu sein. Normalerweise sollte da garkein direkter Druck hinkommen,  oder irre ich mich?


----------



## Hänschen (29. Oktober 2014)

Jeder Ar... äh Hintern ist anders 

Ich bin bestimmt nicht der einzige mit derartigen Problemen - denk nur an die vielen Übergewichtigen.


----------



## Dota2 (29. Oktober 2014)

Ich wäre da eher mal in ein sanitätshaus gegangen... Jenachdem wie gut die sortiert sind gibt es da ordentliche stühle und sitzkissen sowieso

Die sitzkissen dort sind deutlich günstiger und vielleicht auch besser... Jedenfalls wird in sanitätshäusern im Normalfall Qualität verkauft.

Gruß


----------



## Stryke7 (29. Oktober 2014)

Naja,  solange es hilft, ist es ja schonmal gut.   Aber man kann alles optimieren


----------

